

The End of an Era (Bullshit on Google's homepage) - dotcoma
http://www.dotcoma.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/fine.png

======
c1sc0
End of an era indeed: after a decade of nerds triumphing over normal users,
businesses start listening to normal people again.

